# Feb 3rd 2014 nearly real-time snow reports



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

10:30am - Light snow has begun here in Beantownburbs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Probably 7" in northwest NJ, and the heavy stuff is just about to start.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2014)

Snowing in Cambridge. Not really sticking to anything yet.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 3, 2014)

Snow flurrying pretty good here in Woburn, too warm to stick on cars or asphalt, however.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd guess about 5"-6" already here in Brooklyn & it's still snowing hard. And yes it's sticking, plows already been down my street at least a 1/2 dozen times.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

Shazam, NY and NJ are rockin'!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 3, 2014)

Dumping on LI...Probably 10' down and much more to come.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Dumping on LI...Probably 10' down and much more to come.


What's the tallest building you can ski off of there?


----------



## arock (Feb 3, 2014)

Still coming down in Downtown Crossing


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Dumping on LI...Probably 10' down and much more to come.



10 ft....:-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2014)

Approaching an inch in Cambridge. This is getting out of control!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 3, 2014)

between 6-8" so far here 25 miles west of NYC in NNJ


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Probably 7" in northwest NJ, and the heavy stuff is just about to start.



 Hope it survives Wednesday. Tough call on that.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

At least 5" here on the Jersey Shore. Unfortunately it goes bye bye Wed when it's supposed to rain all day. Classic Jersey Shore winter stuff. At least up north it'll be snow.


----------



## j law (Feb 3, 2014)

Snowing hard in manhattan.  I may have to head up to Central Park to XC ski this afternoon.  I just wish this snow was hitting up north!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> At least 5" here on the Jersey Shore. Unfortunately it goes bye bye Wed when it's supposed to rain all day. Classic Jersey Shore winter stuff. At least up north it'll be snow.


Traffic must be paralyzed down there...

Coating on the cars here in Burlington, Mass.  Nothing on the main roads but this afternoon's commute is sure to be crappy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

hammer said:


> Traffic must be paralyzed down there...



NJ isnt quite Georgia.


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> NJ isnt quite Georgia.


No but South Jersey typically doesn't get anywhere near as much snow as areas north and west.  At least it didn't when I was growing up on the shore.

I just remember trying to drive to visit family over a holiday week and a day after 20+ inches of snow there were lanes on the GS Parkway that weren't plowed.  Up here in NE the roads would have been completely clean.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd guess about 5"-6" already here in Brooklyn & it's still snowing hard. And yes it's sticking, plows already been down my street at least a 1/2 dozen times.


I'd say at least a dozen times now. I can see black top. NYC generally does a fantastic job clearing snow.


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'd say at least a dozen times now. I can see black top. NYC generally does a fantastic job clearing snow.


Especially now, with a mayor whose home turf is Brooklyn.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> Especially now, with a mayor whose home turf is Brooklyn.



He's got nothing to do with it. I'd attribute it more to the fact that one of the sanitation guys who plow my area lives down the block.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2014)

Just went out for another shoveling and bird feeder run.    I'm thinking 8.5 (new) inches.

Those birds sure eat like pigs when it's snowing.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 3, 2014)

hammer said:


> Traffic must be paralyzed down there...
> 
> Coating on the cars here in Burlington, Mass.  Nothing on the main roads but this afternoon's commute is sure to be crappy.



Supposedly the major roads are fine and all the schools and a lot of businesses are closed. I've been home so I have no idea how the roads are and hope they are clear by tomorrow.

 I'm still waiting for my apartment complex to clear stuff so I can get my work truck shoveled out. This is a wet, heavy, slushy snow. The absolute WORST kind IMO.

This type of snowfall amount are quite common. I'm on the central NJ shoreline, around Sandy Hook. They laid the brine stuff down last night so it should be good, especially since it's close to the freezing mark.

The 2011 post Christmas storm was the worst I remember. Almost 3' of snow and many major highways were impassable. I've never seen it that bad before or since. Another stupid southern coastal storm if I recall correctly.


----------



## hammer (Feb 3, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> The 2011 post Christmas storm was the worst I remember. Almost 3' of snow and many major highways were impassable. I've never seen it that bad before or since. Another stupid southern coastal storm if I recall correctly.


That was the one where the parkway wasn't completely plowed.  Would be going down the road and you would lose a lane without warning.  Pretty bad situation.


----------



## abc (Feb 3, 2014)

I like this thread. Gives a sense of what the ground condition in various places are like, traffic too.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> That was the one where the parkway wasn't completely plowed.  Would be going down the road and you would lose a lane without warning.  Pretty bad situation.



Yeah, it was bad. I have lived here all my life and never saw it that bad. I couldn't even get my Jeep out of the garage. There were 6' drifts on my garage door. Two days after I had to pay $300 to get my driveway and sidewalk shoveled out because I was moving the next day. Couldn't find anyone the first day after the storm. I get to my new apartment and the walkway to IT wasn't shoveled.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyway, the snow here is so wet and heavy it's like mashed potatoes. Would suck for skiing but good for a base. Packs nicely.


----------

